# ENDED - WINNER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH Caption Contest - 12/15/2016 - Pic by samssimonsays



## Sumi

_Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:




 

If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread._


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Mom, I want to play, now!!!


----------



## micah wotring

Hey, camera. I'm bored. Whatchya doin today?


----------



## Baymule

I'm sorry Mommy! I promise to never, ever do that again!


----------



## NH homesteader

I know this isn't a caption but this picture makes me want to cry.  @samssimonsays you should draw this,  when you are able to.  Those eyes.


----------



## Latestarter

Such a gorgeous boy he was. Again, I'm sorry Sam


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Mom, I'm watching over you and want you to be happy.


----------



## samssimonsays

"She's watching me, isn't she...."

Perfect photo bomb from the background 

Thank you @Latestarter @NH homesteader I teared up reading your kind words. This was one of my favorite pictures of him.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Why is it I am the only one that gets Lectured?...little Ms Sadie never does Anything wrong....it just goes On and On...Enough Already!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Time out again?  Sigh...


----------



## DutchBunny03

I don't want to go on another walk. What the heck is a Pokemon, anyway?!?


----------



## Sumi

Poka_Doodle said:


> Mom, I'm watching over you and want you to be happy.


Here is our winning caption. Congrats @Poka_Doodle


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yay


----------



## Sumi

Join our new contest here: https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...ontest-01-05-2017-pic-by-madelynmccabe.35080/


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats!


----------



## Latestarter

Grats @Poka_Doodle


----------

